# huge buck



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Pics?!


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Pics?!


x2, need to see this big buck


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

.x3


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think your full of _____.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I think your full of _____.


More like ________. Starts with b ends in t


----------



## gobig0123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

dang for a 13 year old you look really old


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

Great looking buck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

$$$ said:


> dang for a 13 year old you look really old


x2.



braxton1127 said:


> Great looking buck
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 to bad it isn't his.....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

$$$ said:


> dang for a 13 year old you look really old


This made me:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:
I think it's a fake... Never know though.. Btw since your a grown man why would you post in the young archers?????


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

to bad it isn't his.....[/QUOTE]
looks like central texas and where is the bloodtrail from the arrow


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah it was prolly a canned hunt too!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh BTW i didn't know that Indian Archery made compounds last i saw was only Recurves and Longbows?! maybe wrong? But uhh a 40 yard shot with either is a good ways from arrow to animal...


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

nice buck! But your not a young archer lol


----------



## gobig0123 (Oct 7, 2011)

My dad is holding it FYI and if u dont believe me then fine dont believe me it is your choice. AT is a place to share your adventurs and i thought u people would like to see it. Indian does make compound bows mine is a stalker.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

gobig0123 said:


> My dad is holding it FYI and if u dont believe me then fine dont believe me it is your choice. AT is a place to share your adventurs and i thought u people would like to see it. Indian does make compound bows mine is a stalker.


that picture is on google images........ type in 160" buck


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> that picture is on google images........ type in 160" buck


x2. nice try gobig0123. we arn't all ******s on here


----------



## gobig0123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya thanks for all of the congrats u gave me


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

gobig0123 said:


> Ya thanks for all of the congrats u gave me


congrats for the fake


----------



## gobig0123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks JOSH


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

gobig0123 said:


> Thanks JOSH


sure thing JESSE


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> sure thing JESSE


lol lol lol this made my day. Hey jesse nice google buck


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, I dont understand why you would post this on this forum to get guys to congratulate you. Its really pointless.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol, I dont understand why you would post this on this forum to get guys to congratulate you. Its really pointless.


x2. i saw him and he is in my class


----------



## gobig0123 (Oct 7, 2011)

$$$ hacked onto my account(he is in my class)and he posted that i gobig0123 got a 160" buck. Then he went on his own account and talked crap


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

HAhaahahah Goodern!!


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

gobig0123 said:


> $$$ hacked onto my account(he is in my class)and he posted that i gobig0123 got a 160" buck. Then he went on his own account and talked crap


hahaha it worked didnt it. That is why you dont tell people your pass word.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow zach.. haha thats so bogus.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> wow zach.. haha thats so bogus.


i just posted fits post he posted the rest


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. Lame.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

gobig0123 said:


> My dad is holding it FYI and if u dont believe me then fine dont believe me it is your choice. AT is a place to share your adventurs and i thought u people would like to see it. Indian does make compound bows mine is a stalker.


haha ur dad is like 19


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Next time have the deer look bigger then 120 lbs. Guy looks huge next to that little bitty body deer. 
Great stuff though. Glad some can have fun with hunting and hunting forums.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

This post is GOLDEN haha...


----------

